# Sticky  Sportsman Clutch info & Install by EPI



## Polaris425

*Found this, thought it might be helpful:

What is Backshift?*







*This is an 06 800 install.... Parts 1-4*


----------



## Graysen

im running a polaris 500 with 26 mudwolfs fronts weight 28.8 and backs weigh 35.5lbs any suggestions on spring combo's or combos that work that you use and like? thanks


----------



## Polaris425

you really should have more than enough power to turn those tires honestly. Especially in low. If you do get some clutch work make sure its mild. EPI should have kits for those older sportsmans. I'd look at a mild kit from them. 

they have this

500 Sportsman 4x4 98-00 (EBS)	0-3000' Elev	WE485050B

I would call and talk to them first though and tell them what you have and how you ride and what size tires. I bet this is the kit they will recommend.


----------



## Graysen

they said wait until you upgrade to bigger tire its not really worth it at the moment thank you for your help 425


----------



## Polaris425

no prob. yeah if you are getting bigger tires in the future, I'd def wait till then.


----------



## wc4life21

2010 850, I have a epi mudder clutch kit coming, but im only running sti 27" wheels...Will there be any problems running this light of tire when trail and multipurpose riding? The kit is going to be for when i get 31" laws but i dont plan on running them all the time unless the lighter tires will have a negative effect on my bike.


----------



## Polaris425

It will just feel like it's geared really low.


----------



## wc4life21

Putting on my epi mudder clutch kit on my 850! got the primary off, but my secondary thats suppose to just pull off the shaft with the center bolt and snap ring off wont move! I tryed prying alil and nothing! Im getting upset and need a suggestion...Im going to try and get some Wd40 on that shaft but besides that im blanked on ideas.


----------



## focushunter

Yeah in my directions it said to spray a little penetrating oil on it. But i had to jerk the fire out of it.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

Great thread! I actually used these exact videos to help guide me when I put mine clutch kit in last year! Thumbs up to this!


----------



## wc4life21

got the epi mudder clutch kit...it works great, but in idle it moves my bike forward making it hard to shift...I already stripped my linkage out, is there any suggestions to getting my secondary to not grab the belt when just in idle?


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

Usually is its creeping on you like that that is a sign that your belt is worn out. I had this same problem and put a new belt on it and it hasnt done it since.


----------



## bson518

I know the clutches are different with ebs and non ebs bt as far as putting them in are they the same


----------

